# Albuquerque and surrounding areas



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

hey, im just wondering if theres anyone out there in new mexico, apparently im the only one... holla if youre out there!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*i am not in NM*

but I am only about 1hr from gallup, and 3.5 hours from farmington.

I live in Holbrook, AZ mano


----------

